# Fire Ant solution that is safe near water



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> We get fire ant piles around. The usual fire ant poisons


Ayuh,.... Try *This*,.....


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fire ants in drive way & on garbage can- DE power worked.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Try *This*,.....



Hahahaha! That's beautiful. They could sell it.

The only thing that worked for me ( they were actually coming in & stinging my legs while I made coffee in the morning) was grass and more grass. I had a drip irrigation hose. Apparently, they don't like water.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been experimenting with sugar and boric acid powder mixed with water. It seems like it might work.


----------

